# NEVE, Montalegre e Boticas: 8/9 Fevereiro 2015



## Johnny (28 Fev 2015 às 11:12)




----------



## Johnny (28 Fev 2015 às 11:21)




----------



## Johnny (28 Fev 2015 às 11:30)




----------



## Johnny (28 Fev 2015 às 11:38)

O nosso monte Fuji!!! ;-)


----------



## Johnny (28 Fev 2015 às 11:43)




----------



## Johnny (28 Fev 2015 às 11:49)




----------



## Johnny (28 Fev 2015 às 11:54)




----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2015 às 20:15)

Belíssimas johnny! 

Que vila/cidade é a que se vê na última foto?


----------



## Johnny (1 Mar 2015 às 13:26)

Boa tarde João Pedro!

Trata-se da cidade galega de Verìn... 






João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas johnny!
> 
> Que vila/cidade é a que se vê na última foto?


----------



## Johnny (1 Mar 2015 às 13:31)

E mais atrás, nessa mesma foto, o Parque Natural "O Invernadeiro" (Manzaneda)...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2015 às 14:08)

Obrigado johnny!


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 19:34)

Johnny disse:


> O nosso monte Fuji!!! ;-)



Obrigado por mais esta bela viagem e partilha!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2015 às 20:06)

Brutal! Essa paisagem é me familiar... tenho a a norte da minha localização em Chaves...
Verín e a A52! Vê-se perfeitamente o Alto de Fumaces, sentido Verín - Benavente! Conheço bem toda a zona... Muito bom!


----------



## actioman (7 Mar 2015 às 18:23)

Mais uma bela partilha! Sim senhor!

Obrigado pela viagem!


----------

